# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Selling water by the side of the river.

## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Why are you unhappy? 
Because 99.9 percent
of everything you do,
and everything you think
is for yourself---
and there isn't one.*

(Ask the awakened one, p.1131)



P.S. Kjo teme eshte hapur per te postuar ketu poezi te shkurtera te quajtura *Haiku*. Jane poezi te vogla, me dimensione prej tri rreshtash zakonisht, dhe me strukture rrokjesh 5-7-5. 
Jane dominante ne Japoni, dhe sidomos ne Zen Buddhizmin, por kane influence edhe ne vende te tjera. 

Pershendetje!

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*this autumn
as reason for growing old
a cloud and a bird*

_Basho_

----------


## angeldust

*This autumn,
may I gather ripen fruits,
as rain blesses me.*

----------


## angeldust

ASD... perseritje e firmes tende qe te mos humbe kur ta ndryshosh pra... :)

*the full moon
seven story-songs of a woman
turning towards the sea*

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

flm angeldust :)

*viewing the moon
no one at the party
has such a beautiful face*

_Basho_

----------


## katana

po te germoni thelle eshte nje teme tjeter mbi haikut e hapur nga kunata ime (qofte mire atje ku eshte) All the flowers apo Arbushi sic njihet ketu. haiku me  e bukur qe kam lexuar eshte e vellait tim qe e ka shkruar kur ka qen 9 vjec. lili e ka pas si firme per ca kohe po do ta sjell serisht ne kte temen  e re bashk me ca tjera.

pershendetje

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*along this road
going with no one
autumn evening*

_Basho_

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*old pond--
a frog jumps in
the sound of water*

_Basho_

----------


## angeldust

Uahhh shih c'gjeta! Edhe ky paska bere haiku :)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Haiku*   (Never Published)

_by Allen Ginsberg_

Drinking my tea
Without sugar-
    No difference.

The sparrow shits
    upside down
--ah! my brain & eggs

Mayan head in a
Pacific driftwood ****
--Someday I'll live in N.Y.

Looking over my shoulder
my behind was covered
with cherry blossoms.

        Winter Haiku
I didn't know the names 
of the flowers--now
my garden is gone.

I slapped the mosquito
and missed.
What made me do that?

Reading haiku
I am unhappy,
longing for the Nameless.

A frog floating 
in the drugstore jar:
summer rain on grey pavements.
        (after Shiki)

On the porch
in my shorts;
auto lights in the rain.

Another year
has past-the world
is no different.

The first thing I looked for 
in my old garden was
The Cherry Tree.

My old desk:
the first thing I looked for
in my house.

My early journal:
the first thing I found
in my old desk.

My mother's ghost:
the first thing I found
in the living room.

I quit shaving
but the eyes that glanced at me
remained in the mirror.

The madman 
emerges from the movies:
the street at lunchtime.

Cities of boys
are in their graves,
and in this town...

Lying on my side
in the void:
the breath in my nose.

On the fifteenth floor
the dog chews a bone-
Screech of taxicabs.

A hardon in New York,
a boy
in San Fransisco.

The moon over the roof,
worms in the garden.
I rent this house.


[Haiku composed in the backyard cottage at 1624
Milvia Street, Berkeley 1955, while reading R.H. 
Blyth's 4 volumes, "Haiku."]

----------


## Veshtrusja

*A gold bug -
I hurl into the darkness
and feel the depth of night.*

_Takahama_

----------


## Veshtrusja

*He says a word,
and I say a word - autumn
is deepening.*

*******************************

*The winds that blows -
ask them, which leaf on the tree
will be next to go.*

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Sopra o vento                
    os passaros correm               
atras das sementes.      

 The wind blows
the birds go after
  the seeds that flow*

_Siqueira_

----------


## Gjallica

*Haiku by David M. Mitchell!

Astrolabes*

A languid trail of
Whippoorwill nights ripples the
Moon's eerie waters.

*Chanticleer and morpheus*

The poesy of exogamy
Is not something
The whippoowill teaches it's young.

*Sphinx*

Great sprawling wild bards
Encompassed in the flamedance
Of a single sphinx.

*Thaw*

April reaeed and loosed
The arrow of time unfletched.
Weary herons stirred.

*Dialog*

The mirror silvered:
An exquisite pantomime.
Swans hiss,ravens bell.

*The physic of taoism*

Moonbows: entropy
Impels lichens to erode
Granitic hubris.

*Syllabary*

Stillness: words decay.
The complex becomes simple
As an osprey's dance.

----------


## Fringo

hengra nje luge tave kosi
Ne te, Berisha
dhe Fatosi

----------


## Veshtrusja

> hengra nje luge tave kosi
> Ne te, Berisha
> dhe Fatosi


loool

----------


## Fringo

Ulur bashke rreth nje canaku
Edi, Celibashi dhe
Taku

Ca i boj ktyne Haikuve, sikur me qen Japonez.

----------


## angeldust

Below are some of the haiku written by the Valley Ginsha Haiku Kai members at their last meeting prior to the War. These poems were published December 8, 1941 by the Shinsekai Asahi Shimbun, a Japanese-American newspaper in San Francisco, California.

*TAGAI NI OKI NI TSURU SHITASHISA SHIO O HEDATE MONO IUU 

Fishing on the ocean 
talking to one another 
in friendship across the distance 


(Sho)*

----------


## angeldust

*AKIBI KOKOROYOSHI HITORI ENDO O MAITE IRU ASA 

Pleasant autumn sun 
I am sowing green peas 
alone in the morning 

(Shizuku)*

----------


## angeldust

*HANA KIIRO TO HAKKIRI MIETE KITE AKINO AKERU 

The flower is yellow 
I see it clearly now 
dawn on autumn field 

(Reiko )*

----------


## angeldust

*AKI NO HI KURURU KEN-BO KENGEKI O OBOE 

Autumn sun setting 
Ken-bo learning 
sword fighting skills 

(Hekisamei)*

----------

